# Pas de Quatre from Swan Lake



## Aurelian (Sep 9, 2011)

If you know any ballet dancers, could you find out:

How many years of experience does it take before being considered for this?

Once the 4 dancers are chosen, how many hours of practice do they need?


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

Well...depending on the species:Bewick's, Black, Black Necked, Coscoroba, Mute, Trumpeter, Whistling, or Whooper, the incubation period can run anywhere from 30 to 37 days. After hatching it takes about two months for their little webbed feet to fit into and become strong enough to support getting up on point. After that, when they hear the music, the choreography just comes naturally. DA DA DA DAAAAAAAdaddle DA DA DA!


----------



## Karoll (Apr 11, 2014)

Who performed this version of March? It's stunning.


----------

